# Show Off Your Telco Motionettes



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a Frankenstein like that, an old Hag/Witch and a Dracula.

My Frankenstein has a lantern, the witch has a broom and a skull with a bat on it and Dracula has a skull and his eyes light up. 

I will always favour the Frankenstein's Monster as one of favourite props, as I grew up with it, as did I grow up with my funny orange blowmold light-up haunted house thing (These are still available, now made in neon green and violet) even though I am against using such cartoonish props as that blowmold thing in my displays.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

I would love to see pics of your Motionettes TD. I too grew up with these, blow molds and Beistles. I ended up given in to my inner child and now I collect all items from my childhood. Oh and not to go off track but I think this is the house you are refering too. I have a couple and love them as they make great indoor decor due to their size.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just googled Telco Motionettes to see what you were talking about. I have the witch holding a broom in one hand and a skull in the other. I got her at goodwill last Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a witch & a Dracula.

The Dracula that's in this pic:









And the witch that's in this auction.

I may part with the witch but the Dracula was one of my first decorations I bought for myself back in the good old days of the 90s.

There was someone here posting about their collections & posting youtube vids but I don't recall who it was without searching which I'm just not doing right now. That's what made me look them up too & I was just as shocked as everyone else on the prices they're asking & getting on ebay.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

hmm...I thought I had the telco witch. She is not the one in the picture posted by RCIAG though. Maybe mine isnt telco. I'm not sure. She was my grandmothers. I will try to find a pic online to post as mine is somewhere in storage atm.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

weird. I cant seem to find a picture of mine anywhere. She is very simular to the ones I am finding though. Maybe she is a knock off brand. I may just have to dig her out to see if any of you know what she is.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love telco motionettes. okay, here's 3 figures but i'm not sure if they're telco, but think they are. if not let me know and i'll edit them















i also have 2 that don't work. 1 is a vampire in a coffin and the lid opens and he sits up, and the other is a skelly sitting at a piano


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think all of those are Telco, even the skelly at the piano & the vampire in the coffin.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks rciag, i thought so. gris, i like your frankie, he has such a creepy cool face. and you don't see wolves to often, so that one is a winner
rciag, i love that vampie, he has a roguishness about him. nice witch too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh I am loving all of these. Hallo I love the witch stirring the cauldron. You can tell if Telco made them if on the base it says "made in the Phillipines."


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool thread and pics. I love (and miss) the motionettes of old. I've got a few, which I will have to dig out and photograph...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

these are old pictures i'm digging up. right now all mine are packed away so i'm not sure if they say phillipines or not. but i do have one that i didn't think is a motionette that i just bought because he is so cute, so i just now looked on him and he says made in china, so i was right, he's not a motionette. motionettes kinda have a certain look about them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

RCIAG do you have any more catalog pics? I cant seem to find any myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

I love those! I don't have any, but I always look at them on ebay!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

loving everything i see


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I have several of those but haven't seen them in many years since they are buried at the back of my hoarde 
I remember one annoying witch I have that pops up and down out of a cauldron cackeling loudly.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

I had the wolfman with the yellow shirt when I was a kid. Miss that little guy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Hallo thats a great page! Deadna I say dig them out for a photo shoot


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay here is the entire 1988 catalog:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't know how you found that, but good job. there's a lot of cute deals there. i want that bat and that skeleton. oh heck, i want them all.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

My mom has alot of motionettes and gave me a few of hers. I dont have pictures of hers or can find them on google search, so Ill just list them from my memory, I could be forgetting some;

Red Death reaper (super rare)
Phantom of the Opera
Dracula in coffin (love this one)

The ones I have;

Halloween ;
























Rennoc Vampire (I had moms old one but he broke when I moved, huzzah for Goodwill I found a replacement!)
Original Telco 24" witch
stirring cauldron witch
rocking witch
voodoo witch (she raises a talking skull up/down in her cauldron)
Phantom of the Opera
Crow on skull
Skunk Trick or treater

Christmas;
Victorian boy with lamp
Victorian girl with lamp
Mr Scrooge and Tiny Tim
Sleeping in bed santa
Rocking Mrs Claus
Standing Mrs Claus
Angel
Santa at writing desk
Elves x6
Telco Deer standing

Misc;
caddyshack gopher
Easter Large girl Rabbit
I think thats erverything but feel like Im missing a few ><


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kittyvibe, nice collection there


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Kittyvibe thats awesome! There are so many I would love to add to the collection thats for sure. Hallo I am with you I want that bat!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'll bet that bat is animated, i wonder what it does


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

The bat is awesome! I have the witch on the page the bat is on.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

she's really a cute witch spooky girl.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, so I dug her out. I'm pretty sure now that she isn't by telco. There is a blue stamp on the bottom that says JUL 1988. At least I know when she was made. Anyone know what she is?







her skull even looks different. the eyes light up red


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

druid, i don't know who she is, but her face and hands are adorable.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you hallo. She is my second favorite halloween anything I have. The first is my ceramic haunted house with a ghost that dances on a frozen pond outside. It plays Fur Elise. Both were my grandmothers and spawned my dreamy love of halloween


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have this guy and a number of other ones in great shape. I can't believe how much people are trying to get for these things on ebay. Insane.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Druidess I love her that is so cool!

Hallo this video is a collector on Youtube who has a ton...most importantly he has the bat and its moving!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r09mKBrMPdk


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Shockwave199 said:


> I have this guy and a number of other ones in great shape. I can't believe how much people are trying to get for these things on ebay. Insane.


Shockwave he is so cool!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Vampire shockwave. Thanks Mr. Gris.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> Druidess I love her that is so cool!
> 
> Hallo this video is a collector on Youtube who has a ton...most importantly he has the bat and its moving!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r09mKBrMPdk



I think he's a member here.

Here's his youtube page:
http://www.youtube.com/user/daveydonuts


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

druidess, that is the vampire i have in a coffin. when i bought it at kmart, it was the last one on the shelf, i was so excited over it i didn't try it out. when i got home and tried it, the hinges were broken so the door didn't work. i was so disappointed, but i still have it. just need a new door. i wrote the company and asked if i could buy just the door, but they just blew me off. you guys, this vampire is so cute. he says something like, i've been waiting for you.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

shockwave, thats the one my moms has. I love him hes so cool looking. That crazy look on his face makes me chuckle every time. Whats neat is that when the lid comes up and he sits up and looks at you, there is a long pause as he checks you out. Then the slowly goes back down, awesome


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris and rciag, thanks for the videos. they both had such cute characters. and i see they both had the bat. you know, 3 or 4 years ago they came out with these 3 foot characters, like heads up harry, and in a way they are just big motionettes. for that matter, life size figures are just even bigger motionettes. yet, there's something about the character to the motionettes. just priceless
so i bought a little guy a couple of months ago, not a motionette, but darn cute, and i can't get the screw out to see if it just needs new batteries. anyone have this trouble, any suggestions on how to fix it. the screw won't turn, not even budge. i'm hoping the batteries aren't corroded in this fellow, would like to get the cover off so maybe i can prevent that from happening. shock wave, i was thinking he talked, i must be wrong, like i said, mine didn't work.

edit...so i just kept working at this till i got it. i put in new batteries, and he works


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-A...183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1babb4b7

I went on ebay to see what you guys meant by how much these were selling for. This guy is up to 1k dollars...wow! Thats crazy!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, that is crazy. someone has money. boy, if you had 2 of them, that would be a for sure to sell 1.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANIMATED-HA...LM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=7497831458778511282
druid, is this similar enough to your witch?


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Hallo, yes she does look like she was cast from the same molds. I was really hoping to see a maker on that auction listing. lol. That is the only other one I have seen.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

druidess, can't you write her and ask her


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol. Thanks, hallo. I swear this insomnia has completely turned off my abilty to form a rational thought. wow...I'll just go do that.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

let us know what you find out. she is such a cool witch.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I found something about the "halloweeners". It seems it was a telco competitor when these came out in the 80's. Any of you collectors know anything about these "halloweeners"? do you have one? I cant find any more info on them. I love seeing everyones motionettes. It would be great to see more of these along with the telco's.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Forgot I haz a Mrs Easter Bunny, Im told shes rare, hehe.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

she sounds cute, you got any pictures?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just remembered that ages ago I used to have that vampire in a coffin but it stopped working so we took it apart & promptly broke it beyond repair! I'm sure it ended up at Goodwill or the garbage.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, to bad, because i could use just the door and springs.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> she sounds cute, you got any pictures?


sure :3


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, she is cute. so i tried to google halloweeners, wasn't any luck on the figures.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I couldn't find them either. I found another forum where someone had researched them a couple of years ago. they couldnt figure out where they were sold. Lucky my mom remembered.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

KV I love the bunny! I just saw them on ebay for like 200.00. The Frank my friend picked up he decided to sell it on ebay so I didnt get to keep him but if he doesnt sell mabye I can still get him. I will just have to wait and see. In the meantime a Halloween Miracle is taking place and a couple motionettes may be headed my way next week


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Druidess said:


> Lol. Thanks, hallo. I swear this insomnia has completely turned off my abilty to form a rational thought. wow...I'll just go do that.


Ha. That makes two of us...



Druidess said:


> I found something about the "halloweeners". It seems it was a telco competitor when these came out in the 80's. Any of you collectors know anything about these "halloweeners"? do you have one? I cant find any more info on them. I love seeing everyones motionettes. It would be great to see more of these along with the telco's.


There are _multiple_ other brands, as I just found out; mine are mostly competitors' products (oopsie). I'll get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

As promised:



































Dracula is from Rennoc ('Halloween Little People' line); Grim Reaper _is_ by Telco; the rocking witch is an old Kmart product ('Pumpkin Time' brand); Frankenstein is unlisted (box says that he was "distributed by Cargo Express Stores, Inc."); and the hanging vampire is from Gemmy (back when their goods were low-tech and affordable, apparently).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

garth, those are all adorable. what does the hanging vampire do? he's my favorite


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Darn you all...now there is something else I want to have and collect, lol. These are so cool. I especially liked the way they were displayed in the window with the bat flapping overhead in that video.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh I love that collection! Theres alot in there I think I need to add to the collection!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Garth, absolutely splendid collection. I love the grim reaper!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments

The hanging vamp's eyes flash and he makes that terrifying "oooooooh-eeeeeeeeeee, oooooooooooh-eeeeeeeeeeeee" noise like most motion figures of yore I think that he may also shake a bit; I'll have to find some batteries to test him.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Paul those are excellent! Love your party set up!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paul, you have those set up very cute. you have some cute ones there.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. We always set the dining room table up in advance with decorations since we don't sit down to eat there anyway. Two Motionettes were given to me by a good friend nearly two years ago now, right before she passed away from MS. Needless to say I'll never part with them.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Thought I would share mine. I have had them for many years. I think I bought them at WalMart back in the early 90s. Have Franky, Dracula, The pumpkin Ghost, Wolfman and the skeleton. These are not the best pictures, but I put up a small window display with lights running under the foam to make it look like fog. When my daughter was much younger I would find her always combing the Wolfman's hair....I'm sure he appreciated being well groomed.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

They look great set up like that in the window too, with the "fog" and cemetery.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Those are lovely, Dave. I hope to find the pumpkin head one day. I have seen him on ebay, but way out of my price range. I love your set up!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat setup, and I _really_ like the look of your Dracula, Gatordave I remember Doritos and the like redoing the monsters to make them appear more modern, but I never saw the motionettes of them, other than in a magazine feature


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gator, those are cute. i love frankies face


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i love frankies face


The poor fella looks soooo sad Maybe he wants a hug and a cup of chicken noodle soup... I like his look, too


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

A couple more for the collection courtesy of the estate sale I hit today. I wrote about it in the yard sale thread but here they are. Witch with cat is a Gemmy, Witch with Skull is unknown and Dracula is a Telco:


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Now if you can just get that cool old frankenstein back...I loved that one the most.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gris, nice score there I looked up the Drac on eBay, and holy hell is he pricey!!! If you ever decide that you no longer want him, you know who to hit up (the only thing to keep in mind is that I don't have hundreds just lying around... unless hundreds of pennies are what you're looking for, perhaps)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Gris, nice score there I looked up the Drac on eBay, and holy hell is he pricey!!! If you ever decide that you no longer want him, you know who to hit up (the only thing to keep in mind is that I don't have hundreds just lying around... unless hundreds of pennies are what you're looking for, perhaps)


I found it crazy one of them didnt sell cheap and another sold for 175.00!! I do love these and now I do just need to keep hunting and find Frankenstein and anyone and everyone else in betweeen. I have to say the cat one is by far the coolest. I will take her out and show you a detailed pic.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boy gris, i don't know, i think both the witch ones are sweet. you really scored big there


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Gatordave said:


> Thought I would share mine. I have had them for many years. I think I bought them at WalMart back in the early 90s. Have Franky, Dracula, The pumpkin Ghost, Wolfman and the skeleton. These are not the best pictures, but I put up a small window display with lights running under the foam to make it look like fog. When my daughter was much younger I would find her always combing the Wolfman's hair....I'm sure he appreciated being well groomed.


GatorDave this is so very cool! I love your set up in fact its so cool it would be awesome to have that set up in a room year round!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i went to goodwill today, and for $5.00 i got a winnie the pooh motionette. not to bad of a buy


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

If you like Pooh, I have a original pooh in pumpkin and a custom pooh turned into rat motionette Im selling. lemme know if interested :3


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Today I was traveling the old dirt roads north of town and came to a yard sale. Well the lady at the sale loved Halloween and had a nice piece from the 80s for sale. I could not leave this amazing motionette witch behind for 1.50!!

Here she is in all her glory. This is a Telco 31 inch witch with a lighted face and pumpkin. I believe she was one of Telcos first witches made. She is in near mint condition!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, I just love that she has a little blowmold in her hand! Wow $1.50. And 31 inches is good sized. I recently saw on Ebay a Santa Motionette with a blowmold Christmas tree in his hand, and I loved it, but it was about $75 after shipping, so I passed. This is a great find, I'd say!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, she is adorable, and isn't it dejuvue she has a blow mold in her hand, now since paint pointed it out. it's a win win combo.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome find Mr. Gris!!! I like the way the witch's head lights up!! Also very cool that you have the boxes as well!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat witch, Mr. Gris. The lighted face is a nice touch (she has got to look quite sinister in the dark)


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone. I do really like this old girl. Its funny if you look at her long enough you start to think she could pop to life at any time.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


>


Aside from the glowing face and missing broom, this is the exact witch my mother has. It has been my absolute favorite decoration since she purchased it back in good ole 80's. But she refuses to let me have her  lol. I'm so jealous that you found her....and for that price! 

This is the one and only Telco I own. Got him last year for $20 (and I thought THAT was a good deal lol)









I'm more of a fan of the bigger, 24" characters, like the ones shown in the catalog. They bring me right back to my childhood


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mandy, i would pay $20.00 too for that vampire. motionettes are soooo cute.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> mandy, i would pay $20.00 too for that vampire. motionettes are soooo cute.


Considering they go for $200+ , yeah $20 isn't so bad. But 1.50 is better still lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Aside from the glowing face and missing broom, this is the exact witch my mother has. It has been my absolute favorite decoration since she purchased it back in good ole 80's. But she refuses to let me have her  lol. I'm so jealous that you found her....and for that price!
> 
> This is the one and only Telco I own. Got him last year for $20 (and I thought THAT was a good deal lol)
> 
> ...


Oh I love the vampire! The witch is 24 inches as well. The larger ones are the best I think as well


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

They are not all telco but I thought I would share mine.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice collection, eb!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

telco or not, those are all adorable earthbound. i've never seen the ones on the right before


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great collection there, earthbound. I really like the skeleton to the right (which I have also never seen before).


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

A good friend of mine, soon to be new roommate, just bought me the 13' Myers doll that was being shown on Facebook. He is now in my bathroom upstairs, always nice see'ing 'my hero' looking back at me (from behind me) in the mirror as i'm shaving or brushing my teeth Muahaha. My girlfriends daughter has reported "That thing is creepy" after taking a shower upstairs, my response "good"


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very cool friend, cool prop. however, i'm with your girlfriends daughter, would be scary stepping out of the shower.


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

been spending the last few weeks adding to my telco collection. I have a frankentein, a wolfman, witch, 2 grim reapers. and woking on a vampire and ghost at the moment. 

they do go for a lot on ebay, but so worth it. reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i have the witch - got her off ebay last year for $10 or so....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

IowaGuy said:


> A good friend of mine, soon to be new roommate, just bought me the 13' Myers doll that was being shown on Facebook. He is now in my bathroom upstairs, always nice see'ing 'my hero' looking back at me (from behind me) in the mirror as i'm shaving or brushing my teeth Muahaha. My girlfriends daughter has reported "That thing is creepy" after taking a shower upstairs, my response "good"


Ha. That is amusing. Would you happen to have a picture of the doll or a link to one, IowaGuy? Thanks.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Really neat collections folks!
I have the witch, a creature from the black lagoon, and a bride of Frankenstein.
Not sure if they are Telcos though...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

drzeus said:


> Really neat collections folks!
> I have the witch, a creature from the black lagoon, and a bride of Frankenstein.
> Not sure if they are Telcos though...


I'm pretty sure that (even without seeing them) the Creature and Bride of Frankenstein are, drzeus, since I cannot think of any other company that made motionettes of those two.


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Nice collection, eb!


Thanks! I love them an wish I had more!


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> telco or not, those are all adorable earthbound. i've never seen the ones on the right before


Thanks some of them my mom gave me and the others I found at a flea market.


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Great collection there, earthbound. I really like the skeleton to the right (which I have also never seen before).


Thanks! The skeleton my mom had when I was little and she gave it to me when I moved out. So I would have some decorations. Now I have more then she does.  lol


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Garthgoyle!
I'll have to unpack them and check it out.
I do remember that the bride was quite a bit taller than the other two....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are both welcome, earthbound and drzeus. I think that those were the last series of the Telco Halloween motionettes, unfortunately, and they were pretty much based on the versions of the Universal Monsters seen in Pepsi ads during the mid-'90s, it seems.


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> You are both welcome, earthbound and drzeus. I think that those were the last series of the Telco Halloween motionettes, unfortunately, and they were pretty much based on the versions of the Universal Monsters seen in Pepsi ads during the mid-'90s, it seems.



Garthgoyle I have the card board cut out from the cases of pop of the Universal Monsters!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

earthbound said:


> Garthgoyle I have the card board cut out from the cases of pop of the Universal Monsters!


Sweet! I haven't seen one of those in years. Mind posting a picture when you have time, earthbound?


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> earthbound said:
> 
> 
> > Garthgoyle I have the card board cut out from the cases of pop of the Universal Monsters!
> ...


I sure will! I will try and dig them out this weekend!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

earthbound said:


> I sure will! I will try and dig them out this weekend!


Thank you. I know what you mean about having to dig things out


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> earthbound said:
> 
> 
> > I sure will! I will try and dig them out this weekend!
> ...


Well Garthgoyle here ya go hope you enjoy. Digging these out made me want to go nuts. I was ready to start putting up the decorations.


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Here the are!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

earthbound said:


> Digging these out made me want to go nuts. I was ready to start putting up the decorations.


I know exactly what you mean, earthbound Unfortunately, though, I am seeing only empty space at the moment I am guessing that maybe the album is set to 'private'.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I know exactly what you mean, earthbound Unfortunately, though, I am seeing only empty space at the moment I am guessing that maybe the album is set to 'private'.


that made me REALLY LOL!


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

anyone have a telco Ghost, or pumpkin head ghost for sale, I NEED ONE. 

there is a ghost on ebay for 99, i havent jumped on it yet, was hoping for a different style


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> earthbound said:
> 
> 
> > Digging these out made me want to go nuts. I was ready to start putting up the decorations.
> ...


I am having trouble getting them to post I will try again later. Sorry! :-/


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Whenever you can is fine, earthbound. Thanks again.


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

Trying again I hope it works if not I will try and retake them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

earth, those are very cool


----------



## HALLOWEEN24-7 (Aug 1, 2012)

If anyone has some motionettes they want to get rid of let me know. I pay top dollar for Halloween animated figures and motionettes. 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

My "Bride" turned out to be a Gemmy make.
Not a Telco after all...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are awesome, earthbound Thank you for taking the time to photograph and upload them.

Well, drzeus, was I halfway correct? Nice pieces.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I like Motionettes also. Some of the newer Gemmy versions sort of remind me of them, but they don't stay on. The Gemmy ones that I know aren't called Motionettes I have are small Freddy, small Jason & small Scream guy. For the Telcos, I have the older Frankenstein - not the Universal one- (even though I don't think they call him Frankenstein), a Dracula or Vampire with some gray hair - again not Universal - a witch, and than 2 Universal ones are the Wolfman & Creature from the Black Lagoon. Really, none of them were easy to find because they are so old. So, if you find a Telco Motionette, just buy one unless it's like $50 or something..


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I thought my witch might be a Telco because her face looks very similar to the Telco's I've seen in this thread. But the box she came in says "Fortune Teller Witch", Halloween Factory/Gemmy Industries. Her arms move up and down and she talks but after a while the "talking" gets so annoying that I have to turn it off. Thank goodness there's a knob that lets me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

drzeus, what ever, i just love her. she needs to be by a frankie


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

This isn't a telco I think she was just a knock off by Walmart just pulled her out of Her box this evening for another few months of spooky fun! 
http://i.imgur.com/nbpvR.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moony, she's very cool looking.


----------



## RainDownOnMe23 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here, but love halloween. I found a witch that pulls the skeleton head out of the cauldron today and I was searching for information on that because I can't find any and I came across this site.

I thought I would share this one, because I have never seen another. I had to sell it though because I'm a college student and need the money last fall  I really wish I wouldn't have now. Here's a picture, I have no idea who the maker was.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

This is the only one I have...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RainDownOnMe23, that is a unique vampire. Welcome to the site.

Great Frankie, Stringy_Jack.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rain, that is a very delightful prop. what you sold it, no take backs
jack, it may be the only one you own, but it is a good one


----------



## RainDownOnMe23 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Garthgoyle.

Here is the witch I have now, does anyone have any info on her? I love that she pulls that skull out and that talks and lights up too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Raindown the Dracula you had was a Telco I believe from the early 90s but I could be wrong. His base was rounded and his face was one that they used on a few of their Motionettes. The witch has clothes simular to my Telco witches but her face looks like a Gemmy made one. I almost think she is Telco though just cant decide for sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

drzeus said:


> My "Bride" turned out to be a Gemmy make.
> Not a Telco after all...
> 
> View attachment 124685
> View attachment 124687


Yes she is Gemmy. If you look at her grey base with the chains that is a giveaway that Gemmy made her. They did an entire line with that base including Wolfman, Skeleton, Frankenstein, Dracula and the Bride. There may have been more but those are the ones I have come across.


----------



## RainDownOnMe23 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm pretty new to the motionettes, but I thought she wasn't Telco at first, but I got my Telco witch out last night and they are very similar. I searched online and couldn't find anything either.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have never seen that version of the witch. Very cool, RainDownOnMe23.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I got all my motionettes set up in the game room, except one witch who is flying over the dining room table. They don't all work, but they are fun to display.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just love that flying witch!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Mandy, She actually works, but was missing her broom, so my husband made me a new one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

raindown, i've never seen that witch before. she's very nice
paint, those are all treasures


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so I went to a garage sale the other day, and I scored this guy. i'm pretty sure I don't have him, so I was thrilled


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Great find Hallorene!!! The Frankie is one of the first ones I ever bought....about 20 years ago!!!


hallorenescene said:


> so I went to a garage sale the other day, and I scored this guy. i'm pretty sure I don't have him, so I was thrilled


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gator, than you got some good luck 20 years ago, because this guy is a treasure


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha well i am finally posting my collection. Have all the universal battery operated ones ( creature is in the pic, just being blocked by dracula). the one in the middle is not Telco, but a gemmy plug in one i got at an antique store for 10 dollars. 

I love my collection!


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

i also took 2 Telco motionettes that were broken, fixed them and turned them into Puppet Master replicas that move. Im a huge Puppet master fan, and own almost all the replicas, so i got a cast of Blade and Torch and made them move! I have a small "graveyard" of Telco motionettes. Its amazing that you can buy them so cheap when they are broken, and they are so easy to fix. i have a few broken frankensteins and a handfull of draculas and witches. 

you can see them on Youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk6JAm3T4p8


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice motionette collection, Briwesk. I really love the Dracula.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Your collection is fantastic, briwesk, and I love the moving versions of Blade and Torch that you made.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

briwesk, you have a nice collection. I think my favorite is the wolfman


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

hallorenescene said:


> so I went to a garage sale the other day, and I scored this guy. i'm pretty sure I don't have him, so I was thrilled


He's great Hallo...what does he do exactly?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Is there a vintage trend going around, or something? I've seen a lot of threads on Motionettes, lately.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Vintage has always been "in" for me, but I think you are correct about a new trend for people liking vintage items.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

This being the case; I wonder if that 'll reflect the retail props. (More things with strobe eyes, sound activated, etc.)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

deadna, I know his head moves, and I think his arms move. he makes weird moaning sounds. sorry, but I already packed him away, and I can't remember about his arms for sure


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

Hadn't seen this thread before. I found an old picture from Halloween 1999.



I probably have about twice as many now than in that picture. I haven't had them all out together in awhile. Been concentrating more on the outside stuff.


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

Just found this picture from 2003 also:


Maybe this year I'll get them all together for a reunion photo, since I have to get up there in the attic and check them after the mess that was left behind when our new roof was installed last week.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

litenin, wowsa, you have a wonderful array of them. I have the one in back sitting in a chair. when he came out, I wanted him so bad, but didn't have the money. I figured they would put him out the next year too. when they got the Halloween out the next year, they only put out one of him. I grabbed him fast. what is really cool about him is he stands, says his piece, then sits down, then stands and sits again. he is just really cool. I also got the one at the piano. the one at the piano doesn't work. I got it at a garage sale, and was very disappointed when I got home and it didn't work.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Litenen, do you have ALL of them?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Litenen, do you have ALL of them?


Sure seems that way I had never seen some of those figures before this point...

Awesome collection, Litenin.


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

No, not all of them. I think I have a list around somewhere of others I keep on the look-out for. I haven't gotten any "new" ones in awhile. I like the older ones better. The new ones aren't as good as the older.

Thanks Garthgoyle. I think these guys are so cool. I really have to get them out on display again.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Deadna, the Frankenstein's eyes light up , he rocks slowly side to side and moans and his arms move slightly.


----------



## Joeman288 (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow this is amazing I have a couple of these I will try to post some pictures


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a video I made of mine


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sandman, I tried to play the video, but it says this video is not available in your country.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> sandman, I tried to play the video, but it says this video is not available in your country.


Same problem.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few of the 24" ones from the 80's


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You have some fantastic Motionettes there, sandman78.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, I wish I had more


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sandman, those are motionettes at their finest. that first one is more than fabulous. and I love the rat in the ghosts hand. all of them are in excellent shape too.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, lots of nice motionettes, makes me want to start collecting them but I don't want to get hooked!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow, lots of nice motionettes, makes me want to start collecting them but I don't want to get hooked!


Boy you will get hooked too, and some of them are really expensive


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> sandman, those are motionettes at their finest. that first one is more than fabulous. and I love the rat in the ghosts hand. all of them are in excellent shape too.


Funny you said a rat, it's actually a cat. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, sorry, I see it's a cat now.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

A gray cat LOL


----------

